# designer clothes



## catgor_99 (Nov 26, 2008)

Is it true you can buy designer labels at a much cheaper prices than in the U.K.

I'm not the designer guy but I like to have good quality clothing that wont fall apart after a few washes!!

Where is the best place to go and how much cheaper would I expect to pay?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You could try the Outlet Mall on the Al Ain Road


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

I find the prices here are roughly the same as in the states, which I believe is a bit cheaper than the UK if that helps. Anyways, you'll save on overweight luggage fees if you just wait and buy your clothes here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> You could try the Outlet Mall on the Al Ain Road


Don't even go there, it's horrible! I dont know anywhere in Dubai that is cheap, everything including stuff at MOE, CityCentre or whatever have old collection or up to date collection but it's a jacked up price than anywhere else. 

Now if you compare to the UK prices maybe it's a little cheaper, however your getting paid in AED not in quids... ya dig? I never compare AED to USD or CND... I take it for what it is dude, cause Im' living here and not in Canada/USA.

-Joey


----------

